# Emotional Inhibitions



## 123xyz

I am wondering how to say "emotional inhibitions" in Dutch. I am not sure if this phrase is quite appropriate in English either - it is supposed to denote the inability to go through something because of being overwhelmed by one's emotions. Thus, it is a similar concept to "moral inhibitions", except that the driving force here is not moral values but emotions. An example where this concept would apply would be a person supposed to euthanize a pet not being able to go through with it because of findinf it too emotionally disturbing.
From what I've searched on the Internet so far, I've only been able to construct the phrases "emotionele beperkingen" and "emotionele remmingen", but I don't think either one is correct. Possibly, the concept can't be rendered through such a phrase at all and it would have to described with a whole sentence - I'm not sure. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## ThomasK

i suppose: _remmingen _would be fine, even without the *emotionele*... I checked at en.bab.la, which often offers a wealth of translations (though quite many are no perfect translations, so mind you). Here things like _weerstanden, belemmeringen_, are suggested, but none of those seems correct to me... I would certainly not use _beperkingen _(restraints, restrictions, ...)!


----------



## Ywelis

Very interesting question 123xyz, I'll offer you my thoughts but I do not have a conclusive answer.

I agree with _remmingen, _but the reasons for having _remmingen_ can be diverse: not necessarily are they caused by "being overwhelmed by one's emotions" (quote from your post) - which is what you are looking for. One could also feel _geremd _for example because one is timid. 

Having _remmingen, _it seems to me, is always a bad thing. Same thing for _blokkades. _I'm not sure if the word you're looking for is as negative. 

Another word that comes to mind is _gereserveerd - _reserved, reticent, someone who doesn't want to show emotions.

Hope this helps a little


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the replies,

I suppose now that "remmingen" would be the best option after all. I also see how "beperkingen" makes no sense in the context. 
As for "remmingen" having a wider meaning than fits the context provided, I suppose it doesn't matter that much if "remmingen" doesn't exactly convey "being overwhelmed by one's emotions" - I suppose the meaning is clear. Even if the word can refer to timidity, based on the context, I suppose it would be clear what kind of "remmingen" are being discussed. 
As for the connotation, I wasn't really looking for a bad connotation, I was rather aiming at the notion of being particularly compassionate, caring, and/or anxious because of one's sensitive disposition, which is not something that is usually regarded as negative, at least not completely so. 
By the way, I think that "gereserveerd" has a different meaning altogether so it doesn't really apply to the original context.

Any way, thank you


----------



## ThomasK

In fact I wonder if 'inhibitions' is the perfect word for referring to refraining from something [if that is a correct interpretation] for fear  of being overwhelmed. 'Inhibitions' refers in my view to what one does not have under control, whereas this description reminds me of a conscious decision (but based on 'inhibitions'?). But I notice you  are suggesting that in your question as well. 

It might be interesting to make the situation very concrete, and then see what you are trying to express. It might be a very good exercise...


----------



## Ywelis

I agree with Thomas, it would be helpful to have a concrete example to work with


----------



## ThomasK

Of course there is an example in #1,but then why do you stop? Because you are_ te gevoelig, over-/hypergevoelig _(though that might be more about insults, criticisms, ...), _sentimenteel_? Is that the simple answer? I don't think we have a specific word to refer to the 'inhibitions',_ de bezwaren _(objections), caused by that...


----------

